# I just got my first 1 star



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

After 846 rides, I just got my first one star. Before I picked up my 2:30am rider, I noticed my rating was 4.95, then after I dropped her off it dropped to a 4.94 and a fresh 1 star. Once I saw her name, something told me not to pick her up but I figured she would be my last run for the night. I called support to see if it can be overturned... they are researching it. The rep said if it was because of something that was no in my control, they will adjust it. It pisses me off that we don't know who or why someone would do that, its just not fair. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

ColumbusRides said:


> After 846 rides, I just got my first one star. Before I picked up my 2:30am rider, I noticed my rating was 4.95, then after I dropped her off it dropped to a 4.94 and a fresh 1 star. Once I saw her name, something told me not to pick her up but I figured she would be my last run for the night. I called support to see if it can be overturned... they are researching it. The rep said if it was because of something that was no in my control, they will adjust it. It pisses me off that we don't know who or why someone would do that, its just not fair. We'll see what happens.


it might be her booty call and You didn't give service to her. That might be why she gave you 1*.
Some riders are really s**t!


----------



## Anonymhysa (Jan 15, 2019)

Wait, they actually said they'd adjust it? Because I've been told 1000 times they can't (or won't) adjust rider ratings, even if they were proven unfair.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Who gives a crap? Anyone out at 2 am is usually a GODLESS screwball anyhow. I have 7 1 stars and love everyone one of them. I'm 4.99 on Lyft an 4.87 on uber. Uber peeps are more pretentious. Can thank Travis for that.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Guess what you get fired for a 4.6, you only have so many one stars left before your fired (rolls eyes) You are only competing with yourself for those ridiculous stars, I can’t believe you made it that long without a one star, law of averages suggests there are plenty of ******bags out there to one star for no reason, I say with your luck so far you should hurry down to local gas station and play lotto because I want your odds


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

I'd give you one star just to drive you mad.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

amazinghl said:


> I'd give you one star just to drive you mad.


THe pay has been so bad I've been asking for one stars sometimes as a joke, and that I could care less, they just laugh and still won't give them...


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

Anonymhysa said:


> Wait, they actually said they'd adjust it? Because I've been told 1000 times they can't (or won't) adjust rider ratings, even if they were proven unfair.


Yeah, thats what the rep told me.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

ColumbusRides said:


> Yeah, thats what the rep told me.


Tell you what you want to hear to get rid of your and move on. Rumor has it if they note the 1* for things beyond your control they don't count against you. Say like Price was to high.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> Tell you what you want to hear to get rid of your and move on.


I'd believe that first.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Ratings are one of Ubers genius strokes. They have us working for peanuts and calling to have ratings adjusted.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Still remember my first one like it was yeasterday!

On its anniversary, I’m buying it flowers and taking it dancing!


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

Soldiering said:


> Who gives a crap? Anyone out at 2 am is usually a GODLESS screwball anyhow. I have 7 1 stars and love everyone one of them. I'm 4.99 on Lyft an 4.87 on uber. Uber peeps are more pretentious. Can thank Travis for that.


Only time I get 1*s are after a massive surge late night with drunk pax ... never fails. Great ratings even with drunk pax without surge. Surge and drunk .. pissed off pax wanting to take it out on the driver


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

*Hit by 3 1-star in my first week, Should I be picky to Where, When, Who and/or How to drive? my referror had never told me about the irrational 5-star rating as I found out her rating was @3.6 when she first referred me to earn her bonus.*


----------



## Fuges (Apr 10, 2019)

I'm a new driver and had 75 5 stars and nothing else. Did my first bar rush the other night and surprise surprise I got a one star. It was because when his girlfriend got in the car she said their name like "Suzie?" and I suggested that they don't say their name but to have me say it first. With all the news recently I wanted them to know that a fake driver would just say "yes, hi Suzie" and they would get in. I had told this to several female riders that night and all of them were very thankful. This guy, as I was dropping them off, yelled at me for being condescending by telling them how to speak to me and gave me a 1 star. Sorry dude for trying to save your girlfriend's life someday.


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

Fuges said:


> I'm a new driver and had 75 5 stars and nothing else. Did my first bar rush the other night and surprise surprise I got a one star. It was because when his girlfriend got in the car she said their name like "Suzie?" and I suggested that they don't say their name but to have me say it first. With all the news recently I wanted them to know that a fake driver would just say "yes, hi Suzie" and they would get in. I had told this to several female riders that night and all of them were very thankful. This guy, as I was dropping them off, yelled at me for being condescending by telling them how to speak to me and gave me a 1 star. Sorry dude for trying to save your girlfriend's life someday.


NO! THEY SAY THEIR NAME. How else do you verify that it is the correct passenger. If you ask "Are you Suzy?" They can always say yes then rob, rape, beat you and leave you for dead!! They verify we are correct with our Make model color and license plate number on the car. They verify our name and face. They have all those tools we only have a name.


A fake driver does not have your face name make model color license plate number in the Uber app.

https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/z4d889/uber-initial-response-to-stolen-ride


----------



## OC Lady Uber Driver (Jun 26, 2016)

ColumbusRides said:


> After 846 rides, I just got my first one star. Before I picked up my 2:30am rider, I noticed my rating was 4.95, then after I dropped her off it dropped to a 4.94 and a fresh 1 star. Once I saw her name, something told me not to pick her up but I figured she would be my last run for the night. I called support to see if it can be overturned... they are researching it. The rep said if it was because of something that was no in my control, they will adjust it. It pisses me off that we don't know who or why someone would do that, its just not fair. We'll see what happens.


Remember, it's them, not you and ride on. That one star will fall off the report soon enough the more rides you complete.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Fuges said:


> I'm a new driver and had 75 5 stars and nothing else. Did my first bar rush the other night and surprise surprise I got a one star. It was because when his girlfriend got in the car she said their name like "Suzie?" and I suggested that they don't say their name but to have me say it first. With all the news recently I wanted them to know that a fake driver would just say "yes, hi Suzie" and they would get in. I had told this to several female riders that night and all of them were very thankful. This guy, as I was dropping them off, yelled at me for being condescending by telling them how to speak to me and gave me a 1 star. Sorry dude for trying to save your girlfriend's life someday.


I had the same experience. I don't bother correcting the pax anymore.


----------



## Fuges (Apr 10, 2019)

amazinghl said:


> I had the same experience. I don't bother correcting the pax anymore.


Yup. I stopped advising them how to save their own lives since then. lol


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Fuges said:


> I'm a new driver and had 75 5 stars and nothing else. Did my first bar rush the other night and surprise surprise I got a one star. It was because when his girlfriend got in the car she said their name like "Suzie?" and I suggested that they don't say their name but to have me say it first. With all the news recently I wanted them to know that a fake driver would just say "yes, hi Suzie" and they would get in. I had told this to several female riders that night and all of them were very thankful. This guy, as I was dropping them off, yelled at me for being condescending by telling them how to speak to me and gave me a 1 star. Sorry dude for trying to save your girlfriend's life someday.


Sorry, but you have that wrong.

THE PASSENGER TELLS YOU THEIR NAME FIRST, that way you know that the correct person is getting into your car. If you ask "Susie?" half the idiots on Cap Hill will just say "yeah..." and get into the wrong car. The same happens if you just give them your name first. They say "ok, good" and climb into your back seat before you verify who they are. Don't let it get that far.

When they walk up, ask em' their name. "What's your name?" If they refuse, leave the doors locked and let them wait outside. They can either give in and verify their identity, they can cancel and pay a cancel fee, or you can wait out the 5 minute timer and NO SHOW them. (because you don't have a VERIFIED rider in your car) Verification of their identity is your only safety check, so please don't skip that part. If you don't demand that safety protocol be followed, they expect the same from all drivers, and you put all drivers at risk.

Does the passenger need to know who you are? Sure. Unlike you, though, they have multiple ways to confirm who you are. They know:

1. The year of your vehicle;
2. The make of your vehicle;
3. Vehicle model;
4. The vehicle color;
5. FFS they have a picture of your car;
6. They have your name;
7. they have a picture of you on their app;
8. They have your license plate number;

*Always remember that they're requesting a ride in your car. Your car, your rules. If they don't like it, they can walk. *


----------



## jiglum (Aug 29, 2017)

I just got a 1 star from a guy who pinned dropped an apartment complex which was on the other side of railroad tracks (so a long way around to get him) from the doctors office he was actually at. He also gave me a $5 tip on a $15 ride and wrote a report. I think he was just rating the entire Uber experience.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

jlong105 said:


> NO! THEY SAY THEIR NAME. How else do you verify that it is the correct passenger. If you ask "Are you Suzy?" They can always say yes then rob, rape, beat you and leave you for dead!! They verify we are correct with our Make model color and license plate number on the car. They verify our name and face. They have all those tools we only have a name.
> 
> 
> A fake driver does not have your face name make model color license plate number in the Uber app.
> ...


Need not to be a fake driver, just need to be a WRONG DRIVER.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

I got a 4 * and $5 tip last week. 

Only ride I gave over a 3 day period. It is possible it was an old ride that rates, but....


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Soldiering said:


> Who gives a crap? Anyone out at 2 am is usually a GODLESS screwball anyhow. I have 7 1 stars and love everyone one of them. I'm 4.99 on Lyft an 4.87 on uber. Uber peeps are more pretentious. Can thank Travis for that.


Jeez, guess I was a real Godless person 30 years ago. And there was no Uber, so one of us Godless screwballs drove home because cabs sucked back then too. At least people are using ride share, less drunks on the road. We just have to deal with them and hope they don't ralph in our cars.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Ssgcraig said:


> Jeez, guess I was a real Godless person 30 years ago. And there was no Uber, so one of us Godless screwballs drove home because cabs sucked back then too. At least people are using ride share, less drunks on the road. We just have to deal with them and hope they don't ralph in our cars.


I'll let you.......and yes I was a very good drunk driver back in the 80s an 90s. Thank God never got a DUI. Different an better time if I do say so myself.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Soldiering said:


> I'll let you.......and yes I was a very good drunk driver back in the 80s an 90s. Thank God never got a DUI. Different an better time if I do say so myself.


Let me? Do what?


----------



## Phoenix123 (Sep 2, 2016)

ColumbusRides said:


> After 846 rides, I just got my first one star. Before I picked up my 2:30am rider, I noticed my rating was 4.95, then after I dropped her off it dropped to a 4.94 and a fresh 1 star. Once I saw her name, something told me not to pick her up but I figured she would be my last run for the night. I called support to see if it can be overturned... they are researching it. The rep said if it was because of something that was no in my control, they will adjust it. It pisses me off that we don't know who or why someone would do that, its just not fair. We'll see what happens.


So what was her name.....


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Take the drunks home. I rarely drive after 10 PM if ever anymore. Drunks got on my nerves 1st 6 months of ?


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Soldiering said:


> Take the drunks home. I rarely drive after 10 PM if ever anymore. Drunks got on my nerves 1st 6 months of ?


Yeah, I try not to drive late too. I do have a high tolerance for the drunks though. Spent the 90's in Army barracks.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Lol yup. I was at Ord an Riley at that time. Gotta drinking


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Soldiering said:


> Lol yup. I was at Ord an Riley at that time. Gotta drinking


2 Germany and Bragg


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Fuges said:


> I'm a new driver and had 75 5 stars and nothing else. Did my first bar rush the other night and surprise surprise I got a one star. It was because when his girlfriend got in the car she said their name like "Suzie?" and I suggested that they don't say their name but to have me say it first. With all the news recently I wanted them to know that a fake driver would just say "yes, hi Suzie" and they would get in. I had told this to several female riders that night and all of them were very thankful. This guy, as I was dropping them off, yelled at me for being condescending by telling them how to speak to me and gave me a 1 star. Sorry dude for trying to save your girlfriend's life someday.


There's more 1*'s in store for you the more you work the drunk hours!


----------



## CaptainToo (Dec 5, 2017)

jlong105 said:


> NO! THEY SAY THEIR NAME. How else do you verify that it is the correct passenger. If you ask "Are you Suzy?" They can always say yes then rob, rape, beat you and leave you for dead!! They verify we are correct with our Make model color and license plate number on the car. They verify our name and face. They have all those tools we only have a name.
> 
> 
> A fake driver does not have your face name make model color license plate number in the Uber app.
> ...


It doesnt matter, you need to query/confirm destination anyway and that is adequate to verify the rider.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

CaptainToo said:


> It doesnt matter, you need to query/confirm destination anyway and that is adequate to verify the rider.


You confirm their destination AFTER they're in the car, but you need to confirm that you have the right passenger BEFORE they get in.

1. They verify their identity;
2. You can identify/introduce yourself;
3. They verify their destination;


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

Gonna update the thread... My pax wasn't drunk. I picked her up at the hospital where she just got off, I think she was maintenance or something. Not sure, she was tired. I remember her saying that during her drive, she never goes this way (I used Uber navigation) I told her that I am following the app and I'll get her home safe.


----------



## Megatron1337 (Jul 17, 2017)

ColumbusRides said:


> Gonna update the thread... My pax wasn't drunk. I picked her up at the hospital where she just got off, I think she was maintenance or something. Not sure, she was tired. I remember her saying that during her drive, she never goes this way (I used Uber navigation) I told her that I am following the app and I'll get her home safe.


Don't use the uber navigation.. It's shit. Will all the road work and closures in my city I'd be going in circles. But when it comes down to navigation, it shouldn't affect your rating as per uber's bullshit 180 days of change.


----------



## Sobaytrecker (Jan 13, 2019)

ColumbusRides said:


> After 846 rides, I just got my first one star. Before I picked up my 2:30am rider, I noticed my rating was 4.95, then after I dropped her off it dropped to a 4.94 and a fresh 1 star. Once I saw her name, something told me not to pick her up but I figured she would be my last run for the night. I called support to see if it can be overturned... they are researching it. The rep said if it was because of something that was no in my control, they will adjust it. It pisses me off that we don't know who or why someone would do that, its just not fair. We'll see what happens.


Sometimes I see too many 5 stars and I give crap back to a [email protected]@y, entitled passenger just to make a point. Stars are disposable!


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Sobaytrecker said:


> Stars are disposable!


I don't understand what the big deal about ratings is. Uber doesn't give you more money for having a 4.9 versus having a 4.8 rating. Most pax are generally cool if you treat them decent. Every driver will inevitably get some paxhole who is having a bad day, and wants to ruin your day just to feel better about their own miserable existence. These people are everywhere.

The Uber ratings system is garbage, mainly because it empowers low-class pax to be entitled jerks. However, I shrug off the one-star ratings because I know how petty some people can be. Just treat people with basic respect, and you'll never drop below 4.9 at any time. Even if you do, 4.85 won't get you in any trouble...and it won't make the pay any lower. Uber treats a 5.0 driver like they're a 2.8 anyway.


----------



## Moocher (Apr 21, 2019)

ColumbusRides said:


> After 846 rides, I just got my first one star. Before I picked up my 2:30am rider, I noticed my rating was 4.95, then after I dropped her off it dropped to a 4.94 and a fresh 1 star. Once I saw her name, something told me not to pick her up but I figured she would be my last run for the night. I called support to see if it can be overturned... they are researching it. The rep said if it was because of something that was no in my control, they will adjust it. It pisses me off that we don't know who or why someone would do that, its just not fair. We'll see what happens.


I totally agree. They should give the reason for a 1 or 2 star rating


----------



## B0GGZIE (Apr 7, 2019)

Just got my first 1*. 

I literally thought all my pax were happy tonight. WTF.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

B0GGZIE said:


> Just got my first 1*.
> 
> I literally thought all my pax were happy tonight. WTF.


Just looking for a freebie. Happens a lot.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Anonymhysa said:


> Wait, they actually said they'd adjust it? Because I've been told 1000 times they can't (or won't) adjust rider ratings, even if they were proven unfair.


I have been told that once the rating is in the system, it cannot be changed. I had a first time rider who was unfamiliar with the app. At the end of the ride she gave me a big tip, but since she did not understand the ratings system, she thought that she had to tap all the stars to give me a 5 star rating. She hit the first star and it locked and I wound up with a 1 star rating. She offered to write a letter to Uber but it would not have made any difference. I dealt with it.

Per Uber Community Guidelines: "The easiest way to keep your average rating high is to provide good service on every trip. Drivers using Uber typically provide excellent service, so most trips run smoothly. But we know that sometimes a trip doesn't go well-that's why we only look at your average rating over your most recent 500 trips (or your total rated trip count, if under 500). This gives you the chance to improve over time.

."It is a proven fact that you cannot please everyone all of the time.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

Oooooooooohhhhh, gooood for youuuuuuu


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

4.91 with 302 ratings. 3 1-stars (none of them for any known reason).

Not much you can do about it. Just keep the average up, and accept that some people are paxholes.


----------



## NotanEmployee (Apr 20, 2019)

Unleaded said:


> I have been told that once the rating is in the system, it cannot be changed. I had a first time rider who was unfamiliar with the app. At the end of the ride she gave me a big tip, but since she did not understand the ratings system, she thought that she had to tap all the stars to give me a 5 star rating.


passengers can change it for over a year. i can change driver ratings in my app right now from rides i took january of 2018


----------



## Ubergaldrivet (Feb 6, 2019)

ColumbusRides said:


> After 846 rides, I just got my first one star. Before I picked up my 2:30am rider, I noticed my rating was 4.95, then after I dropped her off it dropped to a 4.94 and a fresh 1 star. Once I saw her name, something told me not to pick her up but I figured she would be my last run for the night. I called support to see if it can be overturned... they are researching it. The rep said if it was because of something that was no in my control, they will adjust it. It pisses me off that we don't know who or why someone would do that, its just not fair. We'll see what happens.


I have Six now, all from females. The last one was named pumpkin ? couture


----------



## GigEconoMom (Nov 19, 2018)

ColumbusRides said:


> After 846 rides, I just got my first one star. Before I picked up my 2:30am rider, I noticed my rating was 4.95, then after I dropped her off it dropped to a 4.94 and a fresh 1 star. Once I saw her name, something told me not to pick her up but I figured she would be my last run for the night. I called support to see if it can be overturned... they are researching it. The rep said if it was because of something that was no in my control, they will adjust it. It pisses me off that we don't know who or why someone would do that, its just not fair. We'll see what happens.


Go to the Columbus Ohio Greenlight hub and speak to Jerry.. He is known to be kind enough to remove the petty one stars of the reason is decent enough. I'm in Columbus and have gotten 4 1stars in the past 5 months here from drunks who's crap I wouldn't put up with, but eventually they will fall off after 500 more ratings. Of you don't wanna go to the hub then just wear that one star as a badge of honor from someone trying to scam uber for a free ride. The OSU students are terrible about trying to lie for free rides or jump in front of cats and buses because some fake rumor is going around that OSU will give them free tuition if they are hit crossing and road (even jaywalking) around campus. If you need anymore advice or have any questions feel free to message me!



ColumbusRides said:


> Gonna update the thread... My pax wasn't drunk. I picked her up at the hospital where she just got off, I think she was maintenance or something. Not sure, she was tired. I remember her saying that during her drive, she never goes this way (I used Uber navigation) I told her that I am following the app and I'll get her home safe.


I use waze navigation personally, as it's much better at showing the correct location and turns in advance than uber nav, but my response to when someone says something about the route I'm going (especially when changing it would be a huge inconvience) is , "I'm sorry this isn't your normal route, but there are many different ways to flow through this town. I have my GPS set to most efficient route to keep your ride at the lowest price possible (even if I'm going a longer route they won't be charge any extra, just uber will make less). Normally shuts themup and puts them in a better mindset.


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

Thanks for the feedback GigEconoMom


----------



## JasonLV23 (Sep 4, 2017)

ColumbusRides said:


> After 846 rides, I just got my first one star. Before I picked up my 2:30am rider, I noticed my rating was 4.95, then after I dropped her off it dropped to a 4.94 and a fresh 1 star. Once I saw her name, something told me not to pick her up but I figured she would be my last run for the night. I called support to see if it can be overturned... they are researching it. The rep said if it was because of something that was no in my control, they will adjust it. It pisses me off that we don't know who or why someone would do that, its just not fair. We'll see what happens.


Go take a look at the fare details of the ride. It it has changed to $0 Rider fee then the rider LIED about something and gave you the 1 star figuring that it helps give credibility to their lie! If it does say $0 then they got a refund and that is exactly what the ghetto trash wanted. Move on... I know it bugs you but it's not worth wasting your time and energy on trying to get Uber to change things because they won't. Just take note to the type of person who did this and don't pick those type of people up any more and watch your rating recover... it's the fat cows of these people who are the bad apples in my experience not the men... the men I am cool with. There is a certain demographic that always complains and always gives low ratings... I am sure you have it figured out who they are. I have no issue riding right past them in Vegas... If I pick them up I am guaranteed a 1 star and am guaranteed that my car will REAK of drugs. These types will gladly help themselves to water and mints if you provide them... and feel totally cool with 1 starring you and leaving no tip even after you offered the same service you do to everyone else. Sorry if I speak the TRUTH! It is what it is!


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

You received your first 1 Star? Not to worry. I am going to take a wild guess that the rider who gave you a 1 Star was a Pool
Or Express Pool rider. Although the pool ride is cheaper, some riders don’t like sharing their rides with others, especially if their ride will be longer than they expect and involve your picking up more Pool riders. Some riders don’t fully understand or don’t fully particularly Pool with the exception that it costs less. I have had Pool riders to offer me a tip to NOT pick up other pool riders. I explained to them that this was not an option. For my refusal, to comply with their request, not only did I not get a tip in the app, but I was rated low and they made up a false complaint based on the choices they were given through the app. One or two 1 Stars will not adversely affect your overall ratings, just continue to do the best you can do and provide your normal 5 Star service. And remember, You can’t please everyone all the time, especially some pool riders who enter your and other cars with their own agendas and prejudices. As long as you maintain a 4.9x you ARE still the 5 Star Driver that you Are and the BEST 5 Star Driver that you can be! Be safe on the mean streets.


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

ColumbusRides said:


> After 846 rides, I just got my first one star. Before I picked up my 2:30am rider, I noticed my rating was 4.95, then after I dropped her off it dropped to a 4.94 and a fresh 1 star. Once I saw her name, something told me not to pick her up but I figured she would be my last run for the night. I called support to see if it can be overturned... they are researching it. The rep said if it was because of something that was no in my control, they will adjust it. It pisses me off that we don't know who or why someone would do that, its just not fair. We'll see what happens.


Welcome to the club.


----------



## Thepeoplewearent (Jul 26, 2018)

So very green. Mmmm. The moisture behind every little nee ants ear is sating. I love you guys.


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

ColumbusRides said:


> After 846 rides, I just got my first one star. Before I picked up my 2:30am rider, I noticed my rating was 4.95, then after I dropped her off it dropped to a 4.94 and a fresh 1 star. Once I saw her name, something told me not to pick her up but I figured she would be my last run for the night. I called support to see if it can be overturned... they are researching it. The rep said if it was because of something that was no in my control, they will adjust it. It pisses me off that we don't know who or why someone would do that, its just not fair. We'll see what happens.


 I'm pretty new also. 1266 rides with two 1 star ratings. One has fallen off and I'm left with one. Carry a 4.96 rating. My biggest issue with a ! star is that it takes 500 ratings to fall off. This is way to long for an unfair opinion to hang around. 200 total trips is long enough.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Tampa Bay Hauler said:


> I'm pretty new also. 1266 rides with two 1 star ratings. One has fallen off and I'm left with one. Carry a 4.96 rating. My biggest issue with a ! star is that it takes 500 ratings to fall off. This is way to long for an unfair opinion to hang around. 200 total trips is long enough.


I figure my 2 1 stars that I got during this past spring break will hang on for over a year with Uber, just seems like around here most PAX don't bother rating the driver unless they want a free ride.


----------



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

Only about 1/2 of my riders have actually rated the ride. At this rate, it may take a couple of YEARS to get my 2 1*'s to drop off! lol


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Always go with that gut feeling.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Over 1300 rides with lyft and I'm currently rocking 5*. Yesterday, with uber, I got my first one star and with 56 uber rides, I now have 4.88. I'm wearing that 1* like a badge - but I will never again pick up a 4.7 uber passenger. Y'all can have them.


----------

